
Here’s why China’s launch to the far side of the Moon is a big deal - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/12/china-just-launched-a-far-side-moon-lander-and-thats-pretty-important/
======
bluGill
I hope they don't succeed. I like telling old people "Well nobody has been to
the moon in my lifetime". Since the moonwalk was a defining moment in their
generation that thought really hits home.

